# Saw Dust



## Larry (Nov 14, 2006)

Boy - being new at this - I learned a new lesson very fast. Building a tool board for a friend I used my router to cut out the pattern. I had two vacuums going and thought all was well. Wife came into the shop and screamed at me - as I was routing out the board and totally blind as what was going on - I looked up and to my amazment - could not see for all the dust that I was creating in the air. Yes - I took alot of it into my mouth- nose and lungs. Now for the past three day - have been sicker than a dog - a good - no great - air filtration system is a MUST. Your health is worth much more than the cost of a filtration system. In fact my doctor bill would of paid for the system. Bummer!!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

You better start shopping around.

By the looks of your shop you have just about everything a man could ask for.

I just revamped my ductwork, because I moved some tools around. I had plastic pipe, but switched to metal. I also installed new blast gates with switches built in to turn on the DC.

I bought my DC from : http://www.pennstateind.com/ I didn't buy an expensive one but works great for me.

I also have a JET air filter, & an electrostatic filter on my furnace that works great.


----------



## Larry (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Dick. The JET air filter system is going to be a must for me. Think that will be better for breathing and also will get rid of some of that lingering dust that is always around.
Larry


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Larry what were us using to build the tool board? The first time I cut up a bunch of particle board I had some irritation…and I don't react well to walnut. I know people react to different woods or the many chemicals we use so it might not be just the dust. I also have a box of dust masks (the expensive ones) and a spray mask that filter the air.


----------



## Larry (Nov 14, 2006)

Dennis
It was the same thing. Particle board - except it looked to be very fine. It was a product from where this person worked - I think. I just need to be more careful. I was very close to the router - like inches away - no mask - and have yet to have the air filtration system in the building. My fault. Live and learn. I just did not think it was going to put off that much dust. Being an old amateur - I have to learn the hard way. By the way - your interview was very interesting. You have a great talent.


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

my new band saw,


----------

